

Ask HN: What HN username matches which YC start-up? - citizenkeys

I got my own database of YC alumni over here:
http://ycuniverse.com/startups.php<p>My database has a column for the hacker news username of the start-up founders.<p>So far, I only indirectly know of two users: "justin", founder of kiko and justin.tv.  Also "drusenko", founder of weebly.<p>So... what are the hacker news usernames of other YC start-up founders?
======
olalonde
[http://syskall.com/hn-crunch-greasemonkey-script-for-
hacker-...](http://syskall.com/hn-crunch-greasemonkey-script-for-hacker-news)

I hardcoded the usernames in the PHP script.

~~~
citizenkeys
thanks. i will still need to manually load each of those up in crunchbase to
figure out who corresponds with which company, but it's a big step in the
right direction.

